
Dara Khosrowshahi – Uber Culture Went Wrong Under Travis Kalanick - thisisit
https://www.nytimes.com/video/business/dealbook/100000005543950/dealbook-clip-dara-khosrowshahi-uber-ceo.html
======
thisisit
Story here: [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/09/business/dealbook/uber-
ce...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/09/business/dealbook/uber-ceo-dara-
khosrowshahi.html)

